# Pineapple?



## Perpetualflare (Sep 16, 2012)

Okay so I've read some places that over-ripe pineapple is okay, and I just read somewhere that it's NOT okay?

I was sitting with down eating some pineapple and had Reggie in my lap, and I turned away for like a second and he had taken a bite out of my pineapple. Should I be worried? I'm scared. :c


----------



## Winter (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it will be fine if it was just one bite. I don't think many things can kill a hedgie in one bite, and especially not a fruit. No need to be worried, your little friend should be fine.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It's fine, though depending on how much she managed to get you may see some stomach upset. Pineapple isn't good for them because of the high acidity, which can irritate the mouth and stomach, and the high sugar content. It's not toxic, so an unintended taste isn't something to worry about.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

If it was just the little bite your hedgie should be fine. I agree with moxieberry, it should not really be fed to hedgehogs because of all the acid. I'm sure it's really nothing. Don't worry.


----------



## Perpetualflare (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! It didn't upset his stomach or anything. I will defiantly be more careful while eating around him.


----------

